# Hardest hit of the week!



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Check out this hit Utah State's Jake Doughty layed on Colorado's kicker this week.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Although, I'm not sure why laying out a kicker would be any kind of badge of honor.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love this play, the only thing he did wrong was he hit to high, he needed to get lower to avoid the helmet to helmet, otherwise completely legal and called for hit. I don't care if it is the punter, waterboy, ect. if they are on the field they are fair game.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nice. Although, I'm not sure why laying out a kicker would be any kind of badge of honor.


If you remember what happened in the Auburn game last year this gets 2 gold stars. I think the biggest thing is we learned from our mistake.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right Jahan. Came in too high. I'm not a fan of the helmet to helmet. That makes it nothing but a cheap shot - on a kicker. 

You can't seriously be comparing CSU to Auburn ;-) Wow.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I meant the situation of the game, not teams. Jump to 02:05:10. No one put a body on anyone in that situation and it cost the game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIb_O4cD ... re=related


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Too high of hit but otherwise that kicker can fall on the ball just like any other player- take him out- he knows the consequences of not paying attention.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Besides, maybe he got some extra cash for hitting the kicker. You just never know which players the coaches have on the hit lists now days.


----------

